# Aaron Avshalomov (1894 - 1965)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Russian born Jewish composer, who moved due to the 1917 Revolution to San Francisco, married a Russian émigré and moved to Shanghai, where he helped to lay the foundations of Classical music in China, training musicians and making compositions with Chinese ingredients. After having survived the Japanese occupation (house arrest) the Avshalomovs moved again to the USA in 1947.

Aaron Avshalomov * Sinfonia n. 1















Aaron Avshalomov: Piano Concerto in G on Chinese Themes and Rhythms (1935)















Aaron Avshalomov: Hutungs Peking (1931)















Aaron Avshalomov(1894-1965):Symphony Nº1


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

And he wrote a really nice flute concerto! super rare, I think this might be the only recording of it:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLxxhi_gcNQachz8s9khAZfnyFec55VxoT


----------

